# Friday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Launched at Belle Haven with a master plan to run down to some feeder creeks and find a snakehead. Well wind was up our noses so we stayed close. Some very high tides and my jet boat and we got way back in the **** Marsh. Got no hits till tide topped out. A big almost 6lb LGMouth fell for a small crankbait. Got another chunky LGMouth on the same crank. Catfish where all over our crankbaits. Got 4 or 5 good sized cats..very cool on light tackle. Biggest was about 18 lbs. 

No pics as I was busy holding the fish for the camera. 

No snakeheads but I did see one, a nice one. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like it was good day.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Edited to add pics:

















Capt Mike


----------

